# Clover Mites



## Jennifer07 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello everyone. My home is totally invaded with clover mites that came in when the yard was laid with sod. I have had twice yearly problems for a long time with these pests. But now I am moving to a new home and am concerned that I will transfer them there as they are active right now. I am spending more time vacuuming than packing. Does anyone know if they will live in my boxes and emerge in the Spring???? I have asked several exterminators and they all have different opinions.

Thanks in advance for any advice you can give me. I am totally sick with the thought I may transfer them and the cycle starts all over.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

This is a good read.
http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/housingandclothing/DK1002.html
Another good read
http://www.ca.uky.edu/entomology/entfacts/ef627.asp

Products
http://www.shop.youdoitpestcontrol....A5A58EB2813A2A223.qscstrfrnt04?categoryId=137

They need to eat. I would buy a residual base product,use it on the perimeter of the house, like the article states. Keeping them in the house.( Backwards so to speak) That way I keep them from eating, thus killing them by starvation. It might be a pain for a bit, but the end result will be no more mites. Good Luck.......................:thumbsup:


----------



## ocoee (May 31, 2007)

Quick easy fix for inside problems is a Raid Fumigator

Not a fogger but a smoke that will seep into every crack and crevice and kill and adult or larvae in the home


----------

